# anyone in the Los Angeles area?



## d00de (Jun 22, 2008)

hey everyone, 
my wife and i live near downtown LA and have been fortunate enough to bike to work (7 miles) almost every day. unfortunately, we will soon be moving 5 miles further and she doesnt want to do such a long ride. i dont want to drive our car as the traffic makes the commute horrendous (45min for 12 miles!), so i was wondering what the chance would be of making an electric moped for her to cruise around on? 
i have a range of bike parts and frames as well as 2 old rundown 49cc mopeds, however i have zero knowledge of how to do this. 

i am hoping someone would be available to help me with a conversion, either digitally or physically, step by step.
the goal would be ~15MPH for a full charge range of ~20 miles.

anyway
any links, advice or otherwise would be greatly appreciated!
thanks


----------

